# LOOKING FOR SHERMA (TANK) EARL



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ritaboulay@HOTMAIL.COM Rita Boulay* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 10:52:23 -0500*
The following comments were submitted by
Rita Boulay ritaboulay@hotmail.com on
Tuesday, February 15, 2000 at 10:52:22
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am looking for an old friend.  We were both in boot camp together.  He was in Halifax from 1982-1986.  I last heard from him while he was in Puerto Rico, he was in the Navy.  If you know of his whereabouts please let me know.  I have been looking for him since 1987.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

